# Limpiar con alcohol quema componentes?



## ELIUSM (Oct 5, 2009)

Hola a todos!

Estoy 99% seguro que al limpiar un PCB (con componentes) por abajo con alcohol y papel no debería pasar nada. Si fuera porque un amigo me dio esa duda, estaría 100% seguro.

Dice que se pueden quemar algunos componentes por la estática que se produce durante la limpieza.

Hablo del alcohol isoproílico en todo caso. No el etílico.

Cierto o no cierto?

Gracias!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2009)

Desafortunadamente, en las placas que poseen componentes sensibles a las ESD (electro-static discharge, descargas electro-estáticas) es cierto. Incluso solo tocar sus terminales puede inutilizarlos. No es paranoia.


----------



## ELIUSM (Oct 5, 2009)

Si, claro, pero allí el alcohol juega algún rol o no?

Yo creo que no...

Por ejemplo, los PICs se pueden quemar por descargas estáticas.

Saludos!


----------



## electrodan (Oct 5, 2009)

El alcohol no interviene en ese fenómeno.


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 28, 2010)

olas tengo esa duda ..tengo una placa de dvd que estuvo a la interperie onda lluvia sereno del noche y una cosa que parece aceite de motor.. ademas de polvo mezclado con grasas....la cosa es que jugando un poco le di vida....ahora si ustedes la vieran seria espantoso ...esa placa funciona..pero esta como les dije...quiero pasarle alcohol isopropilico..onda remojarlo con un pincel...que le pasara?...en la placa hay resistencias bobinas capacitores ...los IC y los transoformadores se los saco..lo puedo bañar en alcohol isopropilico..onda sumergir las resistencias bobinas y capacitores....les pasara..algo..de antemano..gracias...


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 28, 2010)

una pulsera antiestática y a sacar mugre se ha dicho!


----------



## zaiz (Mar 28, 2010)

No les pasa nada por el alcohol, ni común ni isopropílico.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 28, 2010)

el que quema los componentes por inducción a lo sumo sos vos... no entra en juego ni el alcohol ni el trapo o algodón ni nada


----------



## Electronec (Mar 29, 2010)

Lo que mas genera estática sin contar a las personas, son los pinceles y brochas.

Saludos.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2010)

Electronec dijo:


> Lo que mas genera estática sin contar a las personas, son los pinceles y brochas.
> 
> Saludos.



Y se usan estas para limpiar PCB´s de importancia...


----------



## Electronec (Mar 29, 2010)

Para retirar polvo acumulado entre patillas de componentes y recovecos de PCB´s...porejemplo.


----------



## pablofunes90 (Mar 29, 2010)

yo después del alcohol con algodón uso el compresor de aire  no creo que se quemen por eso... a lo sumo se vuela uno que otro smd


----------



## DanielU (Mar 29, 2010)

Si sopleteas con el compresor estas tirando aire humedo. Lo mejor es el aire comprimido Delta.


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 29, 2010)

Olas nuevamente perdonen la insistencia.miren para ser mas exacto la mugre es como la de las correas de bici ..esa mezcla de aceite lubricante y polvo... me preguntaba si puedo hacer lo siguiente?

1º si en una cubeta coloco alcohol y sumerjo la placa entera...le pasar algo??.

2ºsi les pasa algo producto del alchol que componentes debo sacar...para poder sumerjir la placa..

3º El alcohol borra por ejemplo las marcas de las resistencias o el valor de los condensadores ceramicos...

3ºtengo un transformador que tiene una capa de esta suciedad lo puedo limpiar directo con alcohol..

4ªPerdonen la ignorancia..tengo componentes sueltos...Resistencias Bobinas y Condensadores Electroliticos y los ceramicos los puedo lavar con jabon y agua ...

5No tiene que ver ..pero por si alguien sabe  como puedo subir un video sin registrame en el .... youtube..

saludos y gracias de antemano..como les dije perdonen mi ignorancia prefiero preguntar que quedarme con la duda o darmelas y hechar a perder los componentes...


----------



## asherar (Mar 29, 2010)

pablofunes90 dijo:


> yo después del alcohol con algodón uso el compresor de aire  no creo que se quemen por eso... a lo sumo se vuela uno que otro smd



Yo HE VISTO sopletear plaquetas con PICs 16F84 que luego NUNCA MÁS anduvieron. 
Sospecho de la estática que genera el chorro de aire ...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 29, 2010)

. . . no limpien tanto lo que anda . . . consejo de un tonto !

Podría quedar limpísimo pero ya no funcionar nunca más


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 29, 2010)

si esta bien  pero como les mencione arriba..necesito saber esas cosas..porfavor...ya que esta muy sucia ...


----------



## zaiz (Mar 29, 2010)

Sound007, mira bien tu placa y si no tiene componentes que se perjudiquen con la humedad, por ejemplo como unos capacitores que había de papel o condensadores variables de mica, etc. Los condensadores electrolíticos pueden perjudicarse con el alcohol si éste les penetra. Si tiene sólo cosas encapsuladas de plástico, metal, etc, sin perforaciones que permitan la introducción de líquidos, entonces no le pasa nada si la sumerges en alcohol, ni se desprograman los chips ni nada. Obviamente lo tienes que hacer con cuidado. Y de que se despinten las cosas tampoco lo creo, pues es sólo alcohol y no creo que vayas a dejar dentro la tarjeta mucho tiempo. 
Ahora que lo mejor sería que NO la sumerjas para que la humedad no tienda a modificar la forma de los plásticos o componentes. Lo mejor en este caso es limpiarla con brocha, pinceles, etc.
El transformador no te recomiendo que lo metas en alcohol, pues se puede perjudicar el papel, si es que tiene papel, etc. Yo creo que lo mejor como te digo es usar una brocha humedecida en alcohol, si es que fuera necesario.
Los componentes sueltos sí los puedes lavar con jabón y agua. Sólo fíjate que los condensadores electrolíticos estén bien sellados, si tienes duda, mejor pásales un paño o papel limpiador humedecido en agua con jabón.


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 29, 2010)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> . . . no limpien tanto lo que anda . . . consejo de un tonto !
> 
> Podría quedar limpísimo pero ya no funcionar nunca más



Eso es muy a considerar!!!


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 29, 2010)

gracias por tu r respuesta zaiz mira te adjunto algunas imagenes para que vean el estado de la placa..


























tengo hasta un video..pero no tengo cuenta en youtube---snif--snif...

este aparato ademas tiene una de las partes que parece ser un estilo de decodificador de los antiguos donde hay alguna piezas que desconozco su funcion..me explico mejor 
este aparato es de equipos de audio y video antiguos  que tienen varias partes..por ejemplo 
actualmente tengo funcionando la parte del amplificador , ecualizador, cassetera  del equipo de audio y cassetera de vhs y unas cosas que no se que funcion cumplen parecen controladroes de algun medio externo..pantalla posiblemente que no viene..del aparato de video

lo malo es esta parte de estilo decodificador  del video que esta rota la placa...y otra que no se que funcion cumple del equipo de audio...mas rato adjunto los componentes ...saludos y gracias de antemano
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
arregle las fotos salia la parte rota del equipo de video...

he aqui el video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yyJ7DQMDQfI

y por favor despues de ver el estado..diganme si es posible hacer las cosas que quiero...saludos y perdonen mi ignorancia y persistenciA..


----------



## Electronec (Mar 30, 2010)

Yo no me atreveria a sumergir nada ya que el circuito parece algo antiguo. De todos modos tienes mucho trabajo de limpieza y si como dices tiene entre otras suciedades grasa, lo mejor seria un desengrasante que no sea muy agresivo; y siempre ayudándote de un trapo..insisto no sumerjas nada.

Saludos.


----------



## zaiz (Mar 30, 2010)

Por lo que se ve parece tener partes que se pueden perjudicar si lo sumerges en alcohol, yo te recomiendo que mejor lo limpies con paño, brocha, pincel, etc, humedecido con alcohol o alguna otra sustancia para limpiar. 
Si te armas de paciencia lo puedes hacer. Además como dicen por aquí, no necesita estar relumbrante de limpio para funcionar bien. 
Te recomiendo que pongas especial atención a las puntas que hacen contactos y quitar la grasa entre pistas y puntos de contacto para eliminar posibles conductancias parásitas. 
Pero no sería buena idea sumergirlo en alcohol. Como te dije antes, yo lo haría pero con una tarjeta simple con componentes herméticos. En este caso que muestras, de ninguna manera.
Saludos.


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 30, 2010)

gracias por ambas respuestas ..lo hare como uds dicen tengo la brochita y me consigue un litro de isopropilico..XD ...perdonen pero tengo mas dudas..recicle componentes de una placa que esta rota...son condensadores ceramicos y electroliticos , resistencias bobinas, diodos zener y normales ,transistores,iC especificamente el uPC5080C  y Trasformadores   y otros que no se muy bien que son XD...
la cosa es quiero saber si estan buenos..los condensadores y las bobinas y sus medidas en el caso de las bobinas ..como lohago por supuesto sin meterlos  un circuito ni teniendo un medidor RLC ..existe alguna manera
ademas como puedo saber cual es el primario de un transformador..y a cuanto voltaje funciona..[125 o 250]..bueno eso perdonen y gracias nuevamente..saludos
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
agregue algunos componentes que no tengo la menor idea que podrian ser espero me ayuden






de su izquierda a derecha [vista desde el pc]
|°el blanco dice 10w 68 ohm [2 PATAS] Resistencia de potencia?
|°TPW3008B TDK T [2 PATAS]
|°TRF 2005 A [5 PATAS]
|°PAKTRON 1 +-20% 125 VAC FRL 918 [2 PATAS]
|°RS2B 27KohmJ FU802 [2 PATAS] Resistencia?
|°24000097 T [2 patas] Condensador Ceramico? tan grande?


----------



## Tacatomon (Mar 30, 2010)

¿Los condensadores electrolíticos son propensos a que se les cuele el alcohol por la goma de su base?
Yo creo que no, por que varias veces he sumergido placas que se han mojado de agua para desplazar ésta por el alcohol que después de un tiempo se seca. Hasta la fecha, no me ha dado inconvenientes con ninguna placa rescatada.

Saludos!!!


----------



## Chico3001 (Mar 30, 2010)

sOuNd007 dijo:


> 1º si en una cubeta coloco alcohol y sumerjo la placa entera...le pasar algo??.



Mientras no tenga energia no deberia pasarle nada....



sOuNd007 dijo:


> 2ºsi les pasa algo producto del alchol que componentes debo sacar...para poder sumerjir la placa..



Las baterias y descargar los capacitores grandes que pueda haber....



sOuNd007 dijo:


> 3º El alcohol borra por ejemplo las marcas de las resistencias o el valor de los condensadores ceramicos...



no.... 



sOuNd007 dijo:


> 3ºtengo un transformador que tiene una capa de esta suciedad lo puedo limpiar directo con alcohol..



si....



sOuNd007 dijo:


> 4ªPerdonen la ignorancia..tengo componentes sueltos...Resistencias Bobinas y Condensadores Electroliticos y los ceramicos los puedo lavar con jabon y agua ...



De preferencia no.... mejor usa alcohol o algun producto especializado ya que no deja grasa....



sOuNd007 dijo:


> 5No tiene que ver ..pero por si alguien sabe  como puedo subir un video sin registrame en el .... youtube..



No se puede... 



sOuNd007 dijo:


> saludos y gracias de antemano..como les dije perdonen mi ignorancia prefiero preguntar que quedarme con la duda o darmelas y hechar a perder los componentes...



No te preocupes tanto por la limpieza... demasiada limpieza tambien puede ser mala....


----------



## Electronec (Mar 31, 2010)

En el Foro encontrarás de forma muy didáctica, como solucionar tus problemas de verificar el estado de tus componentes reciclados. Fogonazo tiene un Post buenísimo sobre verificado de transformadores.

Saludos Sound007.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 31, 2010)

A ver . . . yo he lavado con agua tibia, pincel y detergente alguna placa madre de máquina inyectora que valía 5.000 U$S  ¡PERO NO ANDABAAAAAAAA! había sido orinada por ratones y tenía algún que otro camino atacado. Así que por suerte se pudo reparar, se enjuagó con isopropílico y se la tuvo secando día y pico elevada por sobre una estufa.

Pero si está funcionando . . . ni la soplaría jeje, solo limpiaría lo relacionado con disipación de calor. Quizás le pasaría un pincelito muy suave y nada de sopletear con compresores.

Suerte.


----------



## sOuNd007 (Mar 31, 2010)

gracias por sus comentarios me encuentro leyendo el post de Fogonazo y esta realmente bueno...saludos


----------



## Heisenbergg (Sep 15, 2017)

Tengo una placa de microondas llena de caca de cucaracha, con que puedo limpiarla...
Con thinner???
con alcohol etílico???


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 15, 2017)

Con alcohol etilico y pincel.


----------



## Scooter (Sep 16, 2017)

isopropílico mejor, el etílico se come ciertos plásticos. He roto unas cuantas cosas así.


----------



## Daniel.more (Sep 16, 2017)

la diferencia entre el etílico y el isopropílico, solo es que el etílico tiene base de agua, pero si el lavado es a mano y secando bien la placa con un secador de pelo bien caliente cuando esté limpia, da igual uno que otro.... saludos.

PD: con un matiz.....si es *en lavadora ultrasonido*, lo que dice scotter, todos los relés se estropean con el etílico...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2017)

!Hola a todos , desde que no prenda fuego en lo conponente mojado con alcool todo te va bien!.    
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Heisenbergg (Sep 16, 2017)

Despues de pasarle alcohol isoprofílico a la placa, es necesaria secarla o algo, o solo dejo que el alcohol se seque????


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Sep 16, 2017)

Heisenbergg dijo:


> Despues de pasarle alcohol isoprofílico a la placa, es necesaria secarla o algo, o solo dejo que el alcohol se seque????


Eso depende unicamente de lo tienpo de quieres la placa lista para uso.
!Saludos cordeales desde Brasil a toda Guatemala querida!.
Estuve a trabajo por eses pagos en meados de la década de 90 y guardo muchas buenas  recordaciones dese hermoso Pais.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

